# PC to HR20-100 Media Streaming



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

I could swear that I used to be able to play music, pictures, and movies from my Windows Media library through my DVR, but that option is nowhere to be found any more.

What happened to it & can I get it back?

I have had a few D* DVR's over the past 2 years (either their hardware quality control sux or I am very unlucky), so it may have been an exclusive feature on the HR21-700 I used to have.

Thx & happy Turkey eatin'!

UPDATE: I was mistaken - I have a HR21-200. It has the VIIV logo on the front, so media share should be there. I've double checked my PC's and media streaming is enabled. I just can't see any options in the HR21-200's menus.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you tried resetting the DVR? 
Does it pass the Network Connection test?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

As litzdog said, try the network connection test.

MediaShare only shows up if the network connection is up and working.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

The DVR is functioning on the network, so is are the PC's where I'm sharing media from. 

I saw another thread which suggested that the media source PC should be connected to the same switch/router as the DVR. My setup had my media pc connected to a wireless AP which is hubbed back to a core switch. The same core switch that the WRT54G that my DVR is connected to. Apparently, the two can't discover each other across the multiple devices on my network. When I associated myself with the AP that my DVR is connected to, the Music & Pictures option magically appears. 

Now, I can stream music & pictures, but i cannot stream vids. What video codecs does the DVR support?

Happy thanksgiving!


----------

